# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλουβί.

## thanashs

ζητητε κλουβι για κοκατιλ για χαρισμα....ειναι αναγκη παιδια...ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

